# WSP's Cotton Candy or Pink Cotton Candy?



## sarahjane (Mar 10, 2008)

Which one to choose??  Hmm.  Any one tried em?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 10, 2008)

BUY THEM BOTH  :twisted:


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 10, 2008)

Shhhhh....don't tempt me!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 10, 2008)

ahahahahaha DO IT!!


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 10, 2008)

You are a very bad influence!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd like to hear reviews too.


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok Ladies, I guess I may just have to buy samples of both!  Won't be able to order until next week so I will give results when I get it!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 11, 2008)

BBBBWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA my plan worked  :twisted:


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 11, 2008)

pure evil...


----------

